# Lobo's? Is this happening?



## Fedaykin (Oct 20, 2016)

So a quick Google search says crawfish can be asexual. I want to know from you. Should I clear this tank of other fishes or..?


----------



## Fedaykin (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok did some research and its more likely I brought her home fertilized however that was October.. I know that sometimes some animals will just lay some eggs anyway but still clinging to hope. I moved her to a 10 gal by herself. I also purchased an electric blue today on the way home to attempt mating in the future.


----------



## Fedaykin (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok i reconfigured a 20L and added the two crayfish.. mated within 5 mins.. should I leave the male in the tank for now? How long until I see eggs?


----------



## Fedaykin (Oct 20, 2016)

I've removed the male, just going to wait now...

before I introduced the male, a few days ago, the female started dropping eggs slowly.. not sure why. I was considering perhaps they were not fertilized and she knew it?


----------

